# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  αγορα τελικου

## Panοs

ψάχνομε να παρω εναν ενισχυτη μεταχιρισμενο και βρήκα έναν peavey 8.5c 100 ευρω...
ειναι αρκετα παλιο μηχάνημα..
τι γνώμη εχετε για αυτο?
εχει κανεις εμπειρία με το συγκεκριμένο μηχάνημα?

----------


## Dbnn

Αλλα 150+ για recap και ενα καλο καθαρισμα. Ολο και καποια αντισταση θα εχει αρπαξει. Ολο και ψυχρες κολλησεις θα εχει. Υ.γ. κακως δινεις τον ψηφιακο για τον peavey. 
Στα νιατα του παντως ηταν καλος και δυνατος ενισχυτης. Τωρα που βγηκαν οι ψηφιακοι τον εχουν για πρωινο.

----------


## ultra

Οι peavey, δεν ηταν και οι καλυτεροι ενισχυτες που μπορουσε να βρει κανεις, ειχαν ομως οξιολογες προστασιες που τους εβαζαν αυτοματως στην πρωτη σειρα.
Ηδη εχεις καταφερει ανα φτιαξεις εναν class D με παλμοτροφοδοτικο. Ποιος ειναι ο λογος που θες να τον εγκαταλειψεις ?   Ισα ισα που εχοντας την πεπατημενη, μπορεις να εξελιξεις το σχεδιο σου, παντα προς το καλυτερο. Απλα, θελει φοβερη αφοσιωση, χρονο και χρημα, οπως αλλωστε ολα τα πραγματα που φτιαχνουμε μονοι μας....

----------


## Panοs

δεν νομίζω τοσο πολυ ρε δημητρη..
4 πυκνωτες 7200μf 100v εχει...
αν ομως βαλεις τον ψηφιακο π.χ τον inuke της behringer σε γεννήτρια η με μακρια λεπτή μπαλαντεζα η οποια δημιουργεί πτωση τασης θα παρεις το παλμοτροφοδοτικο στο χερι...
ο peavey δεν νομιζω οτι θα καταλάβει τίποτα...
αλλα τεσπα κοιταω μηπως βρω και τον nu3000 δευτερο χερι στα ιδια λεφτα με τον peavey...
θελω να τον δώσω διότι εχω χαλασει ήδη αρκετα λεφτα και δεν θελω να χαλασω ακομα περισοτερα..
χόρια το χρόνο που ασχολήθηκα με αυτο...
ατελείωτες ωρες....
και οταν βλεπω τον e-800 του thoman να μετραει 2χ400 με μολις 170 ευρω νιοθω μ@λ%κας που πάλευα τοσους μηνες και χαλασα τα ιδια και ισως περισοτερα χρηματα για να φτιαξω κατι στην ιδια υσχη...
δε λεω εμαθα πραγματα που δεν θα τα εβλεπα ποτε μου αλλα απο καποιο σημειο και μετα ολο αυτο σε κουραζει...
πλέον βαριεμε να κατσω να ασχοληθώ με τον συγκεκριμένο ενισχυτη...
τον εχω φτασει σε ενα σημειο να ειναι αξιόπιστος και να παιζει απροβληματιστα ακομα και στο τερμα..τον εχω δωσει και για ενοικιαση..
αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι υπαρχει χώρος για βελτιωσεις...
δεν φτανει το τροφοδοτικό...οποτε φτου και απ την αρχη...
για αυτο θέλω να παρω κατι ετοιμο...

----------


## Dbnn

Koίτα Πάνο, αυτά που φτιάχνουμε εμείς για πάρτη μας είμαστε κυριολεκτικά μακάκες όταν όπως λες ο θόμαν πουλάει περισσότερα βαττ στα 170 ευρώ, ενώ εσύ έχεις ρίξει ακόμα και 180 φυσικά είσαι, είμαι, είναι κορόιδο. Στο δεκάρικο? Ναι στο δεκάρικο γιατί μόνο οι ώρες που αφιερώσαμε και το κολλήριο στα μάτια και οι καφέδες με τα τσιγάρα που πήραμε για να βγεί ο ενισχυτής να ρυθμιστεί να παίξει δεν πληρόνωνται με τίποτα!

Η μόνη διαφορά είναι ψυχολογική ικανοποίηση οτι πέτυχες κάτι.
Εγώ παιδεύω εναν αναλογικό τώρα που κατασκευάζω, δεν ξεκινάει και πραγματικά στεναχωριέμαι αφάνταστα. Θα το βρώ όμως δεν πειράζει.
Έχω δώσει 60 ευρώ μέχρι στιγμής χωρίς να ακούσω μια νότα και με ένα 50άρικο βρήσκω εναν μεταχειρισμένο και τελειώνει το θέμα. Δεν είναι το ίδιο όμως.

Αν θέλεις να παίξεις με γεννήτριες κλπ τότε κανένας ψηφιακός δεν θα σε σώσει φίλε μου.
Πολλοί λένε προστασίες αλλά ξέρεις και ξέρω πως τα ψηφιακά, ειδικά τα παλμοτροφοδοτικά σε χαιρετάνε για πλάκα.

Βγάλε το ίδιο σχέδιο αλλά πιο δυνατό. Στην ουσία ένα τύλιγμα θέλεις, δεν έχεις συμμετρική τροφοδοσία και εφόσον ο ψηφιακός έχει θεωρητικά 95% απόδοση, μπορείς να βρείς εναν μετασχηματιστή πχ 900watt και να πάρεις στην έξοδο 2x400 για πλάκα!
όσο για να αλλάξεις το δευτερεύον τύλιγμα σε μετασχηματιστή σιδήρου είναι πλέον παιδική άσκηση δημοτικού!

Θυμάσαι που είπα πρίν καιρό αν θα δουλέψει με αναλογικό τροφοδοτικό? Μου απάντησες ναι μια χαρά θα δουλέψει.
Οπότε θα αποκτήσει βάρος η κατασκευή αλλά θα είναι safe η τροφοδοσία του σε οποιαδήποτε μεταβολή τάσης, ειδικά με χρήση γεννήτριας!

----------


## Panοs

δημητρη το θεμα ειναι οτι αν ασχοληθώ ξανα θα χαλασω αλλα τοσα χρηματα,αλλες τοσες ωρες μεχρι να παιζει ο ενισχυτης αξιόπιστα οπως παιζει τωρα...
με τα fet που εχει το τροφοδοτικο μπορω να παρω γυρω στο 1kw αλλα θελει αλους μ/τ...
εχω πυρηνα για μ/τ 50hz μεχρι και 1,2kw αλλα πρεπει να αγορασω συρμα και να κατσω να τον τυλιξω...
μετα πρεπει να αγορασω και πυκνωτες...
επισης με τα fet που φορανε τα καναλια του ενισχυτη μπορω να παρω πολυ περισοτερα watt απο οτι τωρα αλλα λογο του οτι δεν υπαρχει συμετρικη τροφοδοσια το ενα αρκο του ηχειου ειναι συνδεμενο αναμεσα σε δυο πυκνωτες οι οπιοι βρισκοντε σε σειρα με τηνν τροφοδοσια του ενισχυτη...
ετσι για ανεβουν τα watt πρεπει να μεγαλωσουν και οι πυκνωτες....
μηαλμε για αλλα 100 ευρω τουλαχιστον...
οποτε θα το δοσω στα 2χ400 οπως ειναι και θα παρω ενα ετοιμο να ξεμπερδευω...
επισης δεν χρειαζεται 900 watt μ/τ για 2χ400...
βαζεις μικροτερο μ/τ αλλα με μεγαλυτερη ταση απο οτι χρειαζεσε για 2χ400...οποτε με την πτωση τασης του μ/τ ερχετε εκει που θες...
ετσι βγαζει ο e-800 2χ400 με 600va μ/τ...
εχει τροφοδοσια 150 βολτ...
με 2χ400 watt φορτιο στα καναλια πευτει γυρω στα 120 βολτ..
οσο χρειάζεται δηλαδη για 400 watt...

----------


## d.antonis

Πανο κριμα που τον πουλας ,τοσο κοπο εκανες να τον φτιαξεις και μη νιωθεις σε καμμια των περιπτωσεων μ....ς επειδη ο τομαν εχει ενισχυτες που μιλουν απταιστα κινεζικα. η λυση βεβαια του γραμμικου τροφοδοτικου σε class d τελικο ειναι πιο αξιοπιστη για μενα. για να πας βεβαια σε ελαφρυ και βαρβατο τελικο πρεπει να πας σε lab gruppen οποτε ..... Η μεσουλα μου πονα αλλα τα Αλφαβηταρια μου δεν με εχουν κρεμασει ποτε σε καμμια εκδηλωση οσο κι αν τα ζορισα. Γλυκοκοιταζω ομως κατα καιρους στο νετ μοντουλες που εχουν επανω smps+class d και ομολογω πως μου αρεσουν ,αλλα ειναι τοσα πολλα εκει πισω απο το Σινικο Τειχος που χανομαι και δεν ξερω ποιο ειναι προχειρη μα'ι'μουδια και ποιο ειναι καλο. Αυταααα......

----------


## Dbnn

Εγω να πω την αμαρτια μου εναν ψηφιακο του πανου με αναλογικο τροφοδοτικο θα το φτιαξω..... Δεν εχω αξιωθει ακομα μιας και ψαχνω την λυση να αποφυγω την οδηγηση των τελικων τρανζιστορ με μετασχηματιστη. 
Και ας πουλαει οτι θελει ο τομαν.

----------


## Panοs

Δημητρη αφου εχεις ορεξη πουλαω το δικο μου...χαχαχαχα 
Τεσπα αν ασχοληθεις να ξερεις οτι θα χρειαστεις ενα φορτιγο πυκνωτες..και οχι για το τροφοδοτικο αλλα για την εξοδο του ενισχυτη..

----------


## Panοs

βρήκα επίσης και ενα crown xls402 στην ιδια τιμη με τον peavey και σκέφτομαι να τον προτιμήσω...
τι γνομη εχετε για τον crown?
τον εχει χρησιμοποιησει κανεις?

----------


## Dbnn

Παρε το crown.... Σκυλια και τιμια μηχανακια!!

Πανο θελω να τα πουμε καποια στιγμη. Φορτηγο πυκνωτες δεν θα χρειαστω. Μασκα και στολη πυροτεχνουργου θα χρειαστω χαχαχα

----------


## Panοs

και εγω το crown λεω να παρω...
αν κολλήσεις σωστα τα εξαρτήματα στο pcb ουσιαστικά ειναι plug and play...
δουλευει με την πρωτη...
και αν ξερεις οτι οπωσδήποτε χρειαζεσε limiter...
γιατι λογο του gdt ο ενισχυτης δεν κλιπαρει οπως ολοι οι ενισχυτές(πχ ταξη αβ)
μολις αρχισει να κλιπαρει ακους ενα κρακ κρακ απο το ηχειο..
οποτε χρειαζεσαι limiter για να κουρευει κορυφες...

----------


## d.antonis

Καλοι οι crown xls πλην ομως μη σου ακουμπησει το καπακι με τις ψηκτρες διοτι ΜΠΟΥΜ!!!! Θελουν μονωση στο πανω μερος. Επισης και οι qsc rmx οπως και οι διδυμοι behringer σειρα ep. Αξιοπιστοι παρα την ποιοτητα τους. Παντως σε 2ο χερι μπορεις να βρεις παπαδες αν ψαξεις σε μαγαζια που κλεινουν ειδικα cafe που οι τελικοι δεν εχουν ζοριστει ισως ομως ''ζεσταθει''. Εχει στις αγγελιες πολυ πραμα.

----------


## Panοs

αντωνη στις αγγελιεσ κοιταω...
βρήκα και τον xls602 αλλα δεν ξερω ακομα ποσο τον δίνει...
behringer παντος δεν εχω βρει ακομα στις αγγελιες...

----------


## Dbnn

Behringer δεν θα βρεις ευκολα γιατι δεν πουλιονται ευκολα! Αλλα αυτα που βρηκες αξιζουν φιλε!

----------


## betacord85

α ρε γατακια...!σαν τους dublex δεν υπαρχουν!τι behringer και αλλες κουδουνιστρες!εδω μιλαμε για δουβλιδη!  :Tongue2:

----------


## Dbnn

> α ρε γατακια...!σαν τους dublex δεν υπαρχουν!τι behringer και αλλες κουδουνιστρες!εδω μιλαμε για δουβλιδη!



Βρες μου εναν.... ΕΝΑΝ!! χαχα
Και ο δουβλιδης και ο twin εκαναν κακο που σταματησαν την παραγωγη των τελικων τους.

----------


## Panοs

ενισχυτες βρίσκω..
απλα για να τον παρω πρεπει πρώτα να βρω καποιον να δώσω αυτον που εχω τωρα... :Wink:

----------


## betacord85

πανο αν εννοεις αυτον στην αγγελια με αυτην τιμη δεν παιζει...ειπες 300 μετα το εκανες 250 σωστα?εχεις ξοδεψει ατελειτες ωρες ωστε να τον κατασκευασεις...αλλα ο πελατης θα δει εναν no name που εμφανισιακα μου θυμηζει τα rising που τα πουλουσαν με το κιλο...μπορεις να πουλησεις κατι αλλο ππυ δεν το χρειαζεσαι ωστε να παρεις εναν βαρβατο brand name ενισχυτη....φιλος πουλησε το pc του για να παρει εναν λαμπατο για να παιζει με την κιθαρα του...

----------


## Panοs

Μπαμπη δικιο εχεις..
Απλα αυτο δεν το σκέφτηκα στην αρχη.
Τον ξεκίνησα απο 300 και μετα ειπα 200..τον δινω και 150...

----------

